# Weekly Competition 2017-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F' R F R' F2 R2 U2 F'
*2. *R2 F' R U2 R' F U F2
*3. *F U' R F2 R' F U F2 R' U2
*4. *F' U F' U F' U2 F U
*5. *F U' F U R' F2 U F' R

*3x3x3
1. *U2 L2 D R' L F U F' B U L2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2
*2. *B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U B' F U' L B R' F2 R' U2 F' R'
*3. *U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L U' R' F' D' B L' F U' B
*4. *B' D R F2 U R' B D' L2 F B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' D'
*5. *U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F U' F' L' D2 B F2 D2 R' D B2

*4x4x4
1. *D' Rw2 Fw F2 D2 B F2 D2 Uw R2 D' L2 F Uw U F L Rw' R' B2 F' D' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw' Uw F' R2 F Uw' F' Uw U B' R' D Uw2 F Rw2
*2. *L2 U B2 Rw' F' D' Rw' D F2 U2 Rw' R' D U2 B U' Fw2 R B2 Fw' Rw2 R' Uw2 U R D2 Uw2 U Rw D' U2 Rw' R2 U' L Rw R U' R U2
*3. *L2 Rw U F' U' B Rw' Fw F D' Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 B' Fw D' Rw2 D2 U' Rw B F' Rw R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' R' B2 F2 L2 R2 Uw B Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' B2
*4. *D B' F Rw2 F2 U F L2 B L' B2 Fw L2 D U L2 R2 Uw F L2 R' Fw' U2 Rw R' F' R2 F D F R' B2 D L' Rw2 Fw L Rw2 R2 U'
*5. *Rw' U' L' D L R2 Uw B F' D B' R' B2 L U' L' Uw2 B2 R B Fw' L B F' Uw' Fw2 R' U B2 Uw U' Fw' L2 D U' Fw2 U B Fw2 Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *L2 Bw L2 Uw2 L D' Dw' Rw2 D2 Uw L U Bw2 D2 Dw2 B2 F2 Uw' Lw' B' L Dw2 L F Rw2 Dw B Bw' D2 Fw2 F' D2 B Bw' F R F2 L Rw R B2 L2 B2 Lw' B' L2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' Lw' R' D' Uw2 Bw' L' Fw' L' Lw Uw
*2. *Fw' F Lw2 U Lw Rw2 U2 L' Uw2 B Bw2 D' B' Bw' Rw R D' L Lw' R B' D2 L D2 Dw' B Fw' R' Fw D U B Bw' L Bw2 D L' R2 Fw2 Uw' B Uw2 Fw' Lw Bw2 F' Lw' B U' Bw' Dw' Lw Rw2 B2 Bw' F U Lw' Uw U
*3. *B U2 B2 Bw2 U' F Uw' F D2 Bw2 U' L D L2 Bw Dw' Bw Fw F2 Uw' U' Lw' Dw L' Rw2 R2 Uw U' Bw2 F L R2 B2 D2 Uw Rw2 F2 Rw2 B Bw' Dw Lw2 F' Lw' Rw' Dw2 B Bw R2 D Bw D2 L Fw Lw2 R' Dw' L2 R Fw'
*4. *Uw2 L Rw Fw Lw' U L' Dw2 B2 F2 Dw' U' L2 B Bw F' L' Bw' U2 R' F' L U2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D' Rw2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw Rw2 Dw B' L2 Lw' R2 F Uw2 F' L' R Bw2 Fw' F' D Uw2 U' B' Bw' Fw Rw D
*5. *B2 Bw2 F Uw' Bw' D' L' B2 Lw Fw' Lw' F L' Rw2 Dw2 U' F' Lw2 B' Bw Lw R2 Bw' D R Uw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw D Fw2 F' R F2 L' R Uw2 Lw R2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F' Uw2 R Dw2 Bw' Dw Uw F2 D' Lw2 B2 Uw2 U2 R2

*6x6x6
1. *2R' B' D2 2F' 2D2 3U' B' 3U 2F2 2R R' D' 3R2 D 2D 2U 2F 3R2 B2 R2 D F 2D 3R2 3U 2F 2D 2U 2F2 L' R 3U 2U2 2L' 2R2 2B 2D' F2 D L' 2L 2D' B F2 D2 B 2F2 F R2 2U2 3R2 R U 3R R 3U2 2B 2D' 2U2 U' R B L' 2D2 3U 2U F 2D' 2R' 2B'
*2. *3U' 3R2 R2 B' 3F' R2 D2 3U2 L' 2R2 3F' 2L' 3U' 2L' F2 3R' 2R 2F2 F2 L2 B' 2R' F' 2U U 2B2 2U2 2B L' 2L 3R2 2R' 2F2 F L' 3U' 2L' B2 3F2 3U' 2B2 3R' B L 2F2 L 3R2 2R' B' D2 3U2 3F' F2 3R D2 2F' F' L' 2U2 2B 3U' R' 3F' L U2 3R2 2R2 R 2F D'
*3. *B2 2B2 2F' F 3R2 2B' 3F' 2F F' 2U2 3F2 F L 2B2 F2 D' 3U 2R 2F' L' 2R 2B' 2U U2 F 2U' L' 3R' R D2 B' D2 2D 2U U2 R2 2F2 2L2 F2 D2 3U' R2 3U B' 3R' 3U2 3F 2F' 3U' B L2 2R R2 2D 2R D2 B 2L 2R D 2D2 F2 2U' 2L2 2D2 L2 B2 2D 3R2 2B
*4. *2L' 3R 2D2 3U2 3R 2F2 2L2 B' 2F' F 2L R2 3F D' 2R' R2 B2 2L2 2F' 2U' 3F2 2R2 B 3F' F2 2D 2B' 3F 2R' D' B2 R 2F2 2D2 2U2 B D2 3F2 2L2 2U' 2L' 2U' U 2F F' 3R 2D U' L' 2R2 R2 B' 2F2 F2 D B 3U' 3R' 2U 2F U' 2R2 3F' D2 L' 3R' R 2B 2R' R'
*5. *D2 2L2 2R2 2D2 3U 2B2 D' U B2 U' 2L2 2F' R' 3U L2 2R' B2 3F2 3R2 3U' 2U2 F' 2R' 3F' 2R R 3F L2 D2 2L' 2R' B' F L2 2U' 2L' 3R2 3U2 2U 3R2 R' 2D' 3U' U' 2B 2D R' F' L2 2R B 2D' R 2U 2R' 2F2 L 2L 2F 2D2 2U L' F L2 2R' R2 3U F' D B2

*7x7x7
1. *L' B2 3F 2R' 2B2 3F2 2U U2 B' 2D2 2F R' D' 3U' U' 3R 3F2 3D 2U 3F2 D2 3F2 3R2 B' 2B' 2R' 2U2 U 3F' 3U2 L' 3F' 3L' 3D' 3U2 R' 3U F' 2D' L' 2R' 2D' 3B2 F' 3D2 3B' 2F2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L 2D2 2R 3D 3L2 3B' 2D' 2U2 U2 2F 3U 3R' 2B2 L2 2L2 3L' 3R' R2 2U' F 2L' 2B' 2L2 3L' 3F' R 2U U 2B2 F 3R 2B2 2L 2R' 2D2 3U' F D' L 2L' D2 2D2 3U' 3L2 B2 L2 2L 3L2 3R
*2. *2U 3B 3F2 2F2 3L2 2F2 2D2 U2 3L 2U' 2B2 3F2 3D 3F2 L 2L B F 2U' 2L2 2R' R 3D' 3F' 2F2 R2 D' B' 2L2 3B 2L 3R U 3F' 3R2 2D2 B' 2U' B' 2B2 3D2 F2 2D' R2 3U' 3B 3F2 2U 3B 3F R F' 2D2 U2 2B' L 3U2 B2 2B2 2D 3R' D2 2B 2U2 L2 2R' 2D' 3U 3L 2R R2 3F F2 2U 3B' L U' 3L 2U2 R' 2F 2L D U2 2F' 2L2 2R' U' B2 2L2 2R2 3U' 2R 3F U2 3L2 B' 2B' 3L' 2R
*3. *2L2 2B 2D' U2 B2 3B 2F 3R2 2D' 2R 2D2 3D 2U2 L R' 3D2 3R' 2D 3D2 U 2F2 D 3R2 D 2R' 2D 2F' R' 3B 3L2 3B2 2U' 2F 3U' U F' 2L' 3L 2R2 B2 F2 2D' 3D2 2F' L 2L 2D2 3D U2 2L R' 3B' 3U 2F L2 3D 3U2 2F 3D2 2L 2R2 R2 2F' 2D' 3L' R B L' R' B2 L 2L' B' 2L' 3B' 3D' U 3B2 D2 3F' L' 3L R' 3F F 2R2 2F L 2L 3F D U2 3R2 B' U R' 2D' 3B 2F2 2U2
*4. *R2 2D2 3U L2 2B 3L R2 2F L' U2 3L 2D2 F' L 3D2 2F 2D2 B2 D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 3F D 3D2 3B2 3F 2F' 2R2 R' 3F' 2F 3D' R' 3U' L 3L2 U' R2 2F 2D2 U2 3R' 3U2 2U' 3F' 3D2 2U R 3U 3F' 2F L 3L' 3R 3B2 U R 3D' 2R' 2F D' U2 3F 3R' 3U2 2U' 2B' 3B' 3F' 2L 3R B' 3F 2U2 L' 3F 3L' 3D2 3U L 3U2 U2 3L' F2 3D' 2F2 2R2 3B2 3D2 3U' 2U2 U' L' 2F' F' U' 3R' R2 U
*5. *2F2 2R' 2U 2R2 3F' 2L 2R2 R 2U 2F F' 3R' 3D2 3U' 2B' 3R2 2D' L B L' 3D 2F2 F' 2U2 U R2 D B2 3F 2F2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2B2 3F 2D' B' 2L' 3R' B 2U 2L' F2 3D2 3U F' L2 3B' 3D 3L2 2U2 3F R2 3F2 U2 B2 U' 3F 3R 3F D2 3U2 2L' 2R2 R F2 3D2 U' 2F R F2 3R' U' 3B' 2F 3U' B 2B2 3B' 2R 3U' 2B' L 2L' D' 2U' U 2R U2 R2 D2 3D 3F2 3D' 2L' 2D2 3D' 2U' U2 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' U2 F2 R' U F R2 U2 F2 U'
*2. *F' R2 F' R' F2 U R F2 R2 U2
*3. *R' U' R' U F2 R U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' B2 F' D F B U' F' R' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U R Fw Uw
*2. *U B2 L2 D' L D' B R' F' L D R D2 U2 L2 D F' U B2 U2 D' Fw Uw2
*3. *D2 B L' D2 B2 F' L D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 D F' B' Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B Rw' U L' Fw2 F D L2 Rw' B L F2 Uw2 U B2 L2 Rw' F' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 U L D' Uw2 U2 R' B' Fw2 R Fw' F2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 U' L2 B2 R2
*2. *R2 Fw2 Uw L2 D2 U L' U' R U' Fw L' Rw U Fw2 U R B' D' B' L' Rw R2 F D' Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 U L R2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw D U B2 F'
*3. *L2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 B' R2 D2 L2 Fw' F L2 Rw' B' D Uw' U' Fw L2 Fw2 R' Fw' Rw2 U L' Rw2 Fw Uw2 B' R' D' U2 F' U2 L Uw Rw Fw' D' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' F Uw Rw2 Dw2 U' B' Bw2 L' Fw' Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' Uw' Bw' L2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 Lw B U2 Rw R Bw2 R2 D' Dw' L' B2 Dw U' L' F R2 B' D2 Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 U' Lw Fw D2 U B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Lw R2
*2. *D Rw' U2 Lw U' Lw Rw R2 B Bw2 Fw' F D Bw2 F' D' Uw2 Rw B' Bw2 Uw R2 U Fw R2 Fw F' D' U2 B2 F' Uw2 Lw2 D' L2 Dw Fw' U B' Bw F2 Rw Bw Lw' Rw R Fw2 D L Fw R' B' F R Uw L2 Bw' Fw Dw2 R
*3. *D' L2 Lw U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw Uw2 F' Dw' Bw U B2 Bw Lw2 B2 Uw2 Lw' B F' Lw2 Rw Dw' Bw D2 Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Fw' U2 L' Uw' R D Fw' U2 B2 Fw' Lw R' Uw2 R2 D2 U' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw' D' U2 L Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B 2D2 3F F2 2L' R 2F2 D2 3F' L' 2R 2D' B 2L 2D2 2B' 2F2 R' D 2D2 U2 2F' 3R' 2B2 2D2 U F' U' 2R U' F 2U2 2B' 2D 2B L' 2L' 3R2 2D' 3U 2U 3R' 2R' 3U' U' R2 2F' 3R' 2R R 2D 2F' 2L2 3U2 2R2 B2 3F' L' D' F L' 2L' 2R' R B' 2B2 2F' 2L2 2B' 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 3F' 3D2 L 2L' 2R B2 D2 2L' 3U R' 3B 3U 3F' 2U 3B2 U2 2L2 3L2 3D2 2U 3L2 2R R' B' 2R2 D2 3F' 2F' 3D2 3L 2R2 2D2 R2 2F2 3L' R2 3B2 U' 3B 3F' 2F F2 L 3B2 L 2R R B D 2D L2 2L2 F2 2L2 3D 2R' D' L2 3D2 2R2 D2 3U 3F 2R' B 2B 2D 3U' F L' 2U2 3B F' 3D2 2R2 3B 3L' 2R' 3D B' 3B 2U 3F2 D' U' 3B 3D F L' 2B' F2 L2 2L 2D' 3U 3B2 F' 3D2 L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B L D U L R2 B2 L U B' D U F U B2 U2 R' F B D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*2. *R2 U' D' F R' B' F' D2 U B U D2 L U' R' U' D' L D' L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *R' U B D' L2 D R' L' D R D' R2 L D U' B L' F2 U R' Fw' Uw'
*4. *U2 R' U2 F2 R U' R B' R D2 F R2 D2 B L' F' D R2 F' L2 D2 Fw
*5. *F B R' L2 F U' L R B' L2 B2 R' U F2 D F L R2 D2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *F' D2 U' F' R B' U R' F B2 D' U2 B' D F' R2 D' R' D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*7. *U D F' D2 U2 R L' U' L' D R L F' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*8. *D F' U R2 D L' B' R' F' B' R2 L F2 R L2 D' R U' F Uw
*9. *U R2 F B' L' U2 L U' L2 F' D2 L' D' F' B' L2 D' B2 L' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*10. *U' F' L' F D L U2 R' D2 B' L' R F' U B' F2 R' U2 F U' Fw' Uw2
*11. *D2 B F2 D L' F D2 R2 F L2 D2 U' L U2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *F' B2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 U' D' B2 F2 R2 B F' D' B U B' L2 Fw Uw'
*13. *R L2 F' R' L D2 L U' L' D B2 L2 U' R U' F D2 R F U' Rw Uw'
*14. *D2 U R2 F' B2 R' D' U2 R' F2 B R2 L2 U' R B2 U' D2 B D2 B' Rw' Uw
*15. *D' L2 F L2 D U' L' R' U2 D' L R2 B2 L' R2 U' R2 D' U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*16. *R D' L2 D2 F R' B2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 D' U' R D' U2 L R2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *B' D' F U' R B2 D' B D2 F2 R2 L D' F R' L2 F2 B L2 U L2 Fw Uw'
*18. *U2 B D' L' D U' L' U2 R2 B' D L2 B D' B2 F U' R B' R Fw Uw'
*19. *D F2 B' U L2 B2 U2 L' U F' D L' B R2 U2 R' L F' R2 U' R2 Fw Uw'
*20. *R B2 D U2 R D L' F2 U2 B D' L R2 D F2 D2 U' R' U' B2 Rw Uw2
*21. *D2 U2 B2 F' D' R D2 B' D' B' L' D2 L' F U' D2 F2 U' L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*22. *B' R2 L F' B' U2 R' B' F D L' U' B' F' L2 R F R' D2 Rw' Uw'
*23. *U' L2 D2 R B D' L2 F U2 D F2 D R B2 F2 R' U2 B U2 L2 D' Fw Uw
*24. *L B D2 U' R B' R2 B D' R' U2 B' L2 D' U2 B L2 U B2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *F B' R' B' L2 D U R2 F' U' F2 B' R B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*26. *L F R2 L2 B L' R B R D2 R' B2 R2 D B R' D' U L'
*27. *L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U R' U' L2 F' R2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L2 U' F' Rw Uw'
*28. *U F2 R' B R2 F2 L' D' U B2 R2 B L D' L2 R2 F2 B2 L' B' U' Fw Uw'
*29. *L' U L2 B' R2 L' F2 B2 L B2 L D R U D2 F' L2 B' U' F' Rw' Uw2
*30. *R2 U' F U F L U2 F' D F L' D R' F B' R2 L2 F' U' Fw' Uw
*31. *U2 D L2 D2 L R D B2 L B U' D2 R2 B2 U2 R B' R B Rw' Uw
*32. *R B2 D F2 B' L D2 R' U' R L2 F B U B2 F' R2 L F B L' Fw' Uw'
*33. *R2 D L' D B' L2 R U' F L2 D' L2 D B2 U' B' F2 U F' L D' Rw' Uw'
*34. *R' U B D L B U F' D B2 R L2 F U2 F B2 R2 U D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*35. *F' D' B' F2 D B' F2 U2 B' F U B2 R' D' B2 F2 R B2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*36. *L F' D2 B' L F R B F' D F' D R2 D' F R2 B F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*37. *R U2 R F' B L D' U F' R' D2 U' R' B' L2 F2 R B' D' Fw'
*38. *L2 D2 U2 L U2 L' R2 B U' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D U' F Rw Uw2
*39. *U2 B L' D' B2 D' R2 L' D U' F2 U' R' B' D R B' D' B
*40. *R L U' B D' R2 D2 R' D' R L' F R B2 L D' R2 B' R' D' Fw' Uw2
*41. *D' L' R' F' L2 B2 U' B2 D L D2 L F U' F2 B2 U' L2 F U' Rw' Uw'
*42. *B F' L F2 B' D R2 F' L R D' F2 B2 L B U' F' L B' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *L2 B R' L' U' B2 U F R2 L2 F' L' R D F2 L' D2 R2 B D L2 Fw Uw'
*44. *F U' D2 L U2 F R F R L U D R F B U2 L B2 R' D2 Fw Uw
*45. *F' B' R U D' R2 F' B2 D' B U2 R' F' R2 B R' B' R2 D U' B' Rw2 Uw
*46. *D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F' U2 D2 R' D F' D2 U F D2 U' B' D Rw' Uw2
*47. *L' B2 R L U' L B' U L' R' D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L' U D' Fw Uw
*48. *U2 R2 F2 B2 U' D2 F U D2 B F2 D2 B2 U F' L' U' R2 U R2 Fw Uw'
*49. *B' D R F2 D' F2 D2 R L B D L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B F U2 Fw Uw
*50. *U D B' U' R2 U' R U' R' L' B L2 F' U B' R2 F' L' D2 R F

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' D' U L' F2 D' F U2 L' R2
*2. *U2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R D F L' D2 R2 D2 B R2
*3. *L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D B' U' R U F L B' R F'
*4. *B' R U L D' B' U R' L2 D R2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2
*5. *U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D F U B' R2 F U' R

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L' D R B U2 R D' U' L' U2
*2. *D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L' D' L B2 R' F2 L F' R2 U2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 D' F D B' R' F D R' U B
*4. *D R2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 R D' F2 L' B D2 F R'
*5. *F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' U R2 B2 F' U B' L' U' R2 D2 U2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F R' B2 D B' R U2 B' L D
*2. *B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F' L' D L2 R' B F' R B D2
*3. *B2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 L B U B F2 U2 R F' U R U
*4. *F' D2 F D2 F L2 D2 B' F D2 F R' B2 D' L2 B R' U L B2 F
*5. *B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 R' U L2 R2 U B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 R' D2 B L2 R F' R' U F2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U' F R' U' F R' F R U'
*3. *U B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 B2 L2 R' D R2 D2 B2 U2 R B D U2 F'
*4. *Rw2 R2 D' U L2 Rw' Uw Rw R2 F D' U F L' D2 U' Fw2 R Fw' D2 U' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F Uw U' B' D2 B2 Fw' U2 R2 Fw2 L2 D U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U'
*3. *F R2 U2 L F' U D' R L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U R2
*4. *Uw' B2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 Uw U B' L2 R' B' L' B2 F R2 B2 L R Fw2 D2 B' D' B R2 Uw R' Fw' D' Rw Fw' Uw R' F L' F' R' B' F'
*5. *Bw2 Fw D2 Dw L2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw Rw' R Dw Bw' L B' Uw F2 L2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' U Bw2 Uw2 Rw' D B2 Dw L2 Bw2 F2 L Lw' Bw L2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 Dw B' Fw Rw Uw2 U' B' F L' Rw R' B' Uw F' R' Bw' L F Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U R' F2 U2 R' U R' U'
*3. *F D' R L U' L F2 B2 U' R' D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B'
*4. *U' L Fw2 L2 F' Uw R' Uw2 U' B L' R2 Fw' D2 Uw' L B L Uw' Rw2 Fw' R' F2 Rw' Fw' Uw' R' Uw2 B2 F D' Uw' L' Fw' L2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw
*5. *Bw' Uw' B Bw2 Fw' F Lw R' B' Rw R B' Fw Lw' Bw' L2 Rw2 U' Lw2 B Lw' B2 Bw' Dw Uw' Lw' Fw' Lw' D' Dw' Uw' U' Rw B' Bw Fw2 Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw D2 Fw2 D B' Bw' Dw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 R' Dw2 Lw U2 F' L'
*6. *L 3U' 2B' 2F 3R2 2R' 2U2 R 2F' L 2L2 3U2 3R2 2F' 2D2 2R2 B' 2D' U 2B 3U2 L 3R R 3F' F 2L2 F' D' 2B2 2F' 3R 3U2 L' 2L' 3R 2B' 3R2 2D 2R D2 2B 3R 2D' 3U2 2U' 2R R 3F D 3U 2B 3R 2B 2D2 2R2 2B' F2 D' 3U' 2R R 3F2 F2 2U 2F2 U2 L2 3R F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U R' U2 R U2 R F R2 U'
*3. *F U R' U L U2 D B2 L' U2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B R2 B2
*4. *U' B' D2 L2 R F Uw U' F2 L B' F2 D L F' U F2 L Uw B' L2 Uw' Rw2 F' Rw Uw U2 F Uw L' Rw2 F R2 B2 L' Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw
*5. *R2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R Uw2 U2 L' Lw2 R2 Bw Lw2 D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw U2 R D2 U2 Lw B Lw' U' R Bw' L' F Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' U' B Rw2 B L' Lw' Uw2 R2 U2 L' B Bw Lw' Rw2 F L' B' Bw D B R2 Dw B Rw
*6. *2F' L F 2U2 2L' 3R' 2U' U2 2R2 3U2 2F' 3U' B 2B' 2F 2L2 D2 R2 2U2 3R2 D 2U2 2B' 3F2 U2 2L 3R2 B2 2D 2U 3R' 2B' F D L' 3R2 D' 2U' 2R' D 3F' 3U2 U F2 L 3R2 R 3F2 2L' 3F2 F' 3U L 2R2 2D U 2B 3U R2 2B2 2L R' 2B' 3F 2L 2F R2 B F 2D'
*7. *B L' B 2B' L 3B 2R 2U 2B' 2D2 2U' U L2 R2 B2 U 3L 3D2 3B 2L' U B' 2D' 2F2 L2 D' 3B 3F2 L' D2 L' 3F2 3R2 2R2 2U' 3F2 3U' 2B' 2U' B 2F F' L R2 B2 3D' 2U' U 3F F L2 3U' 2B 2L2 2D2 3D2 U2 R 3U2 3B' 2L' 3L 3R' B2 2R2 F2 3U' 3L' 2D' R' U 2R' 2D' 3U 3R 3D2 3U' L2 2L 2R 2D2 2L 3L' 3R2 2R R' 3B L2 3L2 F2 3L2 F' L2 3U2 B 3B L2 2U 3L' 3R

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U0+ R2- D1+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U0+ R2+ D4+ L3+ ALL4- UR
*2. *UR5- DR4- DL1- UL2+ U2- R5+ D6+ L2- ALL2- y2 U2+ R3- D2- L2- ALL6+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR1- DR1+ DL5+ UL2+ U5- R5- D5+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R2+ D5+ L4+ ALL6+
*4. *UR2- DR3+ DL5- UL2+ U1- R3+ D3+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U1- R1- D2- L6+ ALL3+ UL
*5. *UR1+ DR5+ DL6+ UL1- U2+ R5- D0+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R4- D3- L0+ ALL1- DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L B' U' R U B U l' r b u'
*2. *U' B' U R' B U' L' R l r' b u
*3. *U B' U' L' B U' L B' U l' b' u
*4. *L U' R B L B U' L' l r u
*5. *U' B' U' L' B R U b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 6) /
*2. *(1, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R U L U R B' U L R B' U'
*2. *B' L B R' B L' U L U' R' U'
*3. *U R L' R L B R' L R' B' U'
*4. *B U' L B U B R' L' B R' U'
*5. *R' U' L' R' U' R L R B' R' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 U2 F U F' U2 F' R F2
*3. *R2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 F L' D L R D2 B U2 B2 U
*4. *D' U' Fw L2 U F' Uw' Fw2 F2 D' B' F D' B2 F2 U' B Rw' R2 B2 L Uw2 U2 F' L B' Fw2 Rw Fw' L' R2 F2 U B2 L' B2 Fw U' L' Fw2
*5. *Lw Rw' Dw2 U2 Rw D' U L' Lw' Rw2 D2 Lw R' Uw2 Lw' B' L' Bw L2 Lw Rw Fw2 Lw R' Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw Dw' B2 Bw Uw Bw' Fw2 L R' Fw D' B Bw2 Uw' Bw' D B' D2 Dw' U2 Rw' Uw2 L' U' F Rw' R2 U2 Bw' F R D' Lw
*OH. *B2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F' R D B D F D2 F' D' R2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR5- DL3- UL4+ U2+ R4- D3+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R4+ D4+ L6+ ALL5- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' U L' B U L B' R l r b u'
*Skewb. *B R' L' U' L U' B' R U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 6) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

3x3:
1. (12.028)
2. (10.003)
3. 11.936
4. 11.508
5. 10.081
11.175 ao5

2x2:
1. 3.793
2. 3.602
3. 3.652
4. (4.045)
5. (2.442)
3.682 ao5

4x4:
1. (1:11.662)
2. 1:03.615
3. 57.168
4. (53.244)
5. 59.679
1:00.154 ao5

OH:
1. (26.424)
2. 24.174
3. 24.764
4. (21.601)
5. 23.280
24.073 ao5

2BLD:
1. 18.578 
2. 25.144 
3. 17.881 
20.534 mo3

Pyra:
1. (6.388)
2. 8.387
3. (8.616)
4. 7.081
5. 6.600
7.356 ao5

Skewb:
1. (2.835)
2. 6.961
3. 6.021
4. 5.722
5. (8.728)
6.235 ao5

Square-1:
1. (10.090) 
2. 18.700 
3. (22.418) 
4. 12.784 
5. 17.153 
16.212 ao5

234 Relay:
1. 1:30.022


----------



## gavinz (Nov 7, 2017)

2x2: 2.306, (2.689), 2.531, 2.425, (1.595) = 2.421
3x3: 15.117, (17.863), 15.381, 16.905, (13.928) = 15.801
2BLD: (4.476), (14.036+), 7.135 = 4.476


----------



## muchacho (Nov 7, 2017)

*2x2*: 6.76, 5.46, 7.19, (9.14), (4.80) = *6.47
3x3*: (22.42), 21.12, 17.31, (17.17), 19.44 = *19.29
3x3OH*: (34.80), 33.46, (27.47), 34.01, 31.46 = *32.98*


----------



## CubingRF (Nov 7, 2017)

2 = 9.70, 7.00, (11.15), 8.40, (6.13) = 8.37 (8.366)
3 = 32.58, (43.66), (31.52), 39.64,35.77 = 36 (35.999)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 7, 2017)

2x2- 5.136 

(7.092), 4.695, 5.986, 4.727, (4.318)

3x3- 22.905

25.110, (25.628), 21.353, 22.253, (20.529)

Skewb- 15.847

14.428, 16.227, (9.431), (18.437), 16.886

Pyra- 10.025

(12.154), 8.062, (7.118), 10.427, 11.588

OH 3x3- 1:03.363

1:10.93, 1:09.639, 49.522, (1:24.397), (43.929)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 8, 2017)

3x3: (13.80), 14.06, 17.22, 14.43, (18.70) = 15.24


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Nov 9, 2017)

4x4: 2:23.37, 2:48.99, 2:44.39, (2:21.61), (3:03.07) = 2:38.92


----------



## SP33DCuber (Nov 10, 2017)

3x3: (29.57), 22.35, 20.60, 27.28, (26.75) = 25.31


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 10, 2017)

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:51.40*; 11.84, 35.22, 1:46.40, 2:59.00, 5:18.92
*6x6x6*: 5:02.68, (4:34.26), 5:18.20, (5:34.83), 4:57.93 = *5:06.27*


----------



## MiaSponseller (Nov 11, 2017)

3x3
15.97
14.01
15.03
15.29
22.74


----------



## FireLord127 (Nov 11, 2017)

*2x2*
7.33
7.81
9.43
8.31
6.50
ao5 =7.82

*3x3*
23.51
34.97
27.90
38.81
38.43
ao5 = 33.77

*Pyraminx *
18.32
21.65
22.23
24.55
23.62
ao5 = 22.50


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 11, 2017)

2x2 : (6.16), 4.71, 5.85, 5.38, (4.39) = 5.51
3x3 : 18.28, 14.96, (19.68), 15.98, (13.31) = 16.41
4x4 : 58.50, (56.29), 58.42, (59.24), 57.45 = 58.12
5x5 : 1:52.32, (1:43.63), 1:44.84, (1:57.85), 1:47.50 = 1:48.22
6x6 : 3:04.17, 3:03.85, (2:52.91), (3:12.37), 2:59.29 = 3:02.44
7x7 : 4:22.64, (4:11.11), 4:25.44, (4:32.71), 4:29.92 = 4:26.00
OH : (35.82), (40.60), 37.89, 39.17, 40.23 = 39.10
MTS : (1:02.26), 51.98, 58.38, (41.62), 59.60 = 56.65
2-4 Relay : 1:14.90
2-5 Relay : 3:08.39
2-6 Relay : 6:18.36
2-7 Relay : 10:59.68
Megaminx : 1:38.33, 1:54.19, 1:46.62, (1:55.07), (1:31.81) = 1:46.38
Pyraminx : (7.58), 7.55, 6.51, 6.39, (4.49) = 6.82
Square-1 : 24.90, 26.61, (24.41), 26.36, (30.30) = 25.96
Skewb : (5.99), 9.39, (11.71), 11.17, 9.60 = 10.05
Kilominx : 49.99, 42.68, (37.57), (50.94), 44.32 = 45.66


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 12, 2017)

333: (12.550), 17.893, 13.996, 15.603, (19.299) = 15.83
666: (3:00.867), 3:11.563, 3:07.666, 3:06.833, (3:43.401) = 3:08.69
OH: 29.347, 29.891+, 24.882, (33.620), (23.669) = 28.04 // used a commutator for 1-look LSLL on the last solve lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 13, 2017)

3x3x3: 13.85, 13.07, 12.77, (13.98), (10.34) = 13.23
Pretty decent. LL on last solve was pure niklas


----------



## guusrs (Nov 13, 2017)

FMC: 26



Spoiler



solve: F2 U2 B D B' U B D L' U2 L F2 B L' B' D' R D L2 D' R' D L' U2 L R2 (26)

explanation:
pseudo F2L-1: F2 U' B D2 L' U2 L F2 
switch to inverse scramble with premoves: F2 L' U2 L D2 B' U F2
5 corners left : R2 L' U2 L' B L B' 
switch to normal scramble: 5-corner frame : F2 U' @ B D2 L' U2 L F2 B L' B' & L U2 L R2
at @ insert U' B D B' U B D' B' (4 moves cancel)
at & insert D' R D L2 D' R' D L2


----------



## sqAree (Nov 14, 2017)

3x3: 19.08, (19.51), 17.80, (15.75), 16.56


----------



## Alea (Nov 14, 2017)

*2x2*: 6.26, (8.59), 7.59, 7.94, (6.22)=> *7.22*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 14, 2017)

Site reloaded b4 entering my FMC:

30 HTM


Spoiler



Square: F’ R U’ (3/3)
2x2x2: D2 R2 B’ (3/6)
Cross: F’ L F L2 (4/10)
F2L-2: F D F2 D2 F2 (5/15)
F2L-1: [1] D F’ D’ B D B’ (6/21)
AB2T: D F D’ F’ D2 (5/26)
[1]: [B, D [2] F’ D’] -10 (-2/24)
[2]: [D, F U F’] (6/30)

Also had this CFOP Solution:
2x2x3: U D' B' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L' (9/9)
F2L: F’ R’ F’ U F U’ (6/15)
OLL: R U F’ U’ F’ U F U’ (8/23)
PLL: L F2 R’ L’ U’ D’ F2 U D F2 (10/33)


----------



## okayama (Nov 14, 2017)

*FMC*: 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 R' D2 B L2 R F' R' U F2
Solution: F2 B D2 F' L2 F' L' F2 R F' L F R' F' L2 B' U2 B F' L U2 F U F R U' R' U' R2

20 min backup solution.

Pre-scramble: R2

2x2x2 block: F2 B D2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B F D2 B' F2

2x2x1 block: R2
More square: U R U R'
Finish F2L: F' U' F' U2 L' F B'
All but 3 corners: U2 B L * F' L F L2 B'
Correction: B F D2 B' F2

Insert at *: L F R F' L' F R' F'

I found the following another start:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F2 R U' R

F2L minus 1 slot: F2 B D2 F2 U L

but I couldn't find any good continuation.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 14, 2017)

2x2: (13.59), (6.56), 8.66, 9.11, 7.63=8.46 avg
3x3: 20.33, (36.72+), 18.72, 31.63, (18.11)=23.56 avg
4x4: 1:53.62, 1:54.54, (2:01.25), 2:00.65, (1:36.94)=1:56.27 avg
5x5: (3:03.64), 3:10.48, 3:26.05, (3:45.53), 3:15.73=3:17.42 avg
OH: 46.80, (47.87), 39.75, 40.44=42.34 avg
FMC: DNF
2-4: 2:19.31
2-5: 6:06.66
Pyra: 20.56, (13.87), (9.64), 10.17, 11.25=10.89 avg
Didn't get around to much this week. 3x3 was kind of annoying. So was FMC. I wrote down the inverse scramble wrong.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 14, 2017)

Results for week 45: congrats to the super cuber, TheDubDubJr and schapel

*2x2x2*(82)

 1.98 schapel
 2.06 the super cuber
 2.08 applezfall
 2.12 asacuber
 2.20 FakeMMAP
 2.22 turtwig
 2.38 TheDubDubJr
 2.42 gavinz
 2.51 Carterk
 2.58 Isaac Lai
 2.67 leomannen
 2.73 cuberkid10
 2.83 jaysammey777
 2.86 G2013
 2.97 ExultantCarn
 2.97 Competition Cuber
 3.05 thecubingwizard
 3.12 tdm
 3.13 Mollerz
 3.46 Ethan Horspool
 3.58 Michael DeLaRosa
 3.62 AidanNoogie
 3.68 TheRubiksCombo
 3.72 CubicOreo
 3.76 Algy Cuber
 3.86 Amir Afiq
 4.01 Dream Cubing
 4.24 PeterH2N
 4.25 speedcuber71
 4.26 sigalig
 4.30 [email protected]
 4.32 DGCubes
 4.44 Moonwink Cuber
 4.44 typeman5
 4.74 joey
 4.89 Kit Clement
 5.00 Keroma12
 5.03 Keenan Johnson
 5.13 Duncan Bannon
 5.19 Omegacubing
 5.21 epride17
 5.22 CornerCutter
 5.23 teboecubes
 5.31 bacyril
 5.34 Jami Viljanen
 5.35 [email protected]
 5.43 ComputerGuy365
 5.49 [email protected]
 5.51 E-Cuber
 5.59 PyraMaster
 5.75 Bogdan
 5.79 GarethBert11
 5.86 whatshisbucket
 5.96 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.08 a3533
 6.19 Killernerd24
 6.33 h2f
 6.47 Lewis
 6.47 muchacho
 6.59 TipsterTrickster
 6.60 Aerospry
 6.67 Russell Bilinski
 6.92 sk8erman41
 6.94 feliks winnner
 6.96 Teemu
 7.04 Mikael weiss
 7.08 Mike Hughey
 7.26 Alea
 7.33 theos
 7.38 Bubbagrub
 7.38 obelisk477
 7.46 Undefined7
 7.62 T1_M0
 7.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.82 FireLord127
 7.87 Swedish cuber
 8.37 CubingRF

 8.47 Sue Doenim
 8.82 FireCuber
 9.29 1davey29
 11.05 Jacck
 16.51 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(101)

 8.68 Carterk
 9.00 tdm
 9.06 schapel
 9.16 cuberkid10
 9.47 Isaac Lai
 9.51 PeterH2N
 9.62 speedcuber71
 9.93 Ethan Horspool
 10.05 TheDubDubJr
 10.10 thecubingwizard
 10.16 the super cuber
 10.73 FakeMMAP
 10.81 Mollerz
 10.85 jaysammey777
 10.87 DGCubes
 10.97 turtwig
 11.03 Competition Cuber
 11.11 joey
 11.17 TheRubiksCombo
 11.18 ExultantCarn
 11.27 G2013
 11.37 typeman5
 11.39 Keroma12
 11.68 Dream Cubing
 11.76 [email protected]
 12.49 Michael DeLaRosa
 12.64 obelisk477
 12.68 CubicOreo
 12.80 AidanNoogie
 12.83 sigalig
 12.99 asacuber
 13.23 GenTheThief
 13.81 YoAkshYo
 14.20 Agguzi
 14.32 CornerCutter
 14.38 Kit Clement
 14.40 applezfall
 14.52 Keenan Johnson
 14.91 CyanSandwich
 14.98 Amir Afiq
 15.05 [email protected]
 15.24 greentgoatgal
 15.35 Killernerd24
 15.40 leomannen
 15.43 cubestack_official
 15.43 CubeStack_Official
 15.51 Harkaran
 15.73 Tx789
 15.80 gavinz
 15.83 xyzzy
 15.84 Aerospry
 15.85 GarethBert11
 15.96 Bogdan
 16.41 bacyril
 16.57 Omegacubing
 16.80 E-Cuber
 16.80 Corner Twist Cubing
 17.31 h2f
 17.53 teboecubes
 17.60 ComputerGuy365
 17.81 sqAree
 18.32 a3533
 18.32 Moonwink Cuber
 18.49 feliks winnner
 18.72 PyraMaster
 18.75 sk8erman41
 18.83 [email protected]
 19.29 muchacho
 19.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.60 epride17
 20.94 kprox1994
 21.57 Jami Viljanen
 21.63 Algy Cuber
 21.70 whatshisbucket
 22.10 Teemu
 22.46 Mike Hughey
 22.90 Duncan Bannon
 23.56 Sue Doenim
 23.82 Bubbagrub
 23.96 theos
 23.99 Mellis Ferton
 24.35 Moreno van Rooijen
 24.63 Mikael weiss
 25.46 SP33DCuber
 26.42 Lewis
 26.72 TipsterTrickster
 27.64 xander3
 28.14 1davey29
 28.95 Dale Nash
 29.61 RyuKagamine
 33.18 MatsBergsten
 33.77 FireLord127
 34.70 gardenhose
 34.73 Jacck
 35.00 WillyTheWizard
 36.07 CubingRF
 36.75 Undefined7
 37.52 Ecuasamurai
 37.99 Prashant Saran
 39.11 Luke Messer
 55.21 rz303
*4x4x4*(61)

 31.95 cuberkid10
 34.81 schapel
 36.69 thecubingwizard
 37.10 speedcuber71
 38.08 Dream Cubing
 38.37 jaysammey777
 38.62 the super cuber
 38.84 PeterH2N
 39.28 Isaac Lai
 39.57 TheDubDubJr
 40.89 turtwig
 41.09 Mollerz
 44.37 joey
 44.55 Michael DeLaRosa
 45.53 G2013
 47.05 Carterk
 48.41 Keroma12
 49.15 DGCubes
 49.16 tdm
 49.30 AidanNoogie
 49.90 [email protected]
 50.25 Competition Cuber
 50.95 Ethan Horspool
 53.18 Killernerd24
 54.00 Keenan Johnson
 54.03 sigalig
 55.93 CubicOreo
 57.63 Kit Clement
 57.93 obelisk477
 58.12 bacyril
 1:00.15 TheRubiksCombo
 1:00.49 GarethBert11
 1:00.59 T1_M0
 1:01.32 CornerCutter
 1:01.72 ComputerGuy365
 1:04.89 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:09.55 Omegacubing
 1:10.96 epride17
 1:13.99 Bogdan
 1:15.92 sk8erman41
 1:19.19 h2f
 1:19.33 Bubbagrub
 1:21.57 Aerospry
 1:27.68 Amir Afiq
 1:33.90 Algy Cuber
 1:34.30 Mike Hughey
 1:38.15 teboecubes
 1:45.48 Lewis
 1:47.70 RyuKagamine
 1:56.27 Sue Doenim
 1:56.59 kprox1994
 1:58.13 TipsterTrickster
 2:00.72 Jacck
 2:01.14 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:05.15 Mellis Ferton
 2:06.83 theos
 2:14.05 MatsBergsten
 2:25.89 Jami Viljanen
 2:35.45 Mikael weiss
 2:38.92 Aaditya Sikder
 DNF typeman5
*5x5x5*(37)

 1:08.33 Dream Cubing
 1:10.65 schapel
 1:11.77 thecubingwizard
 1:13.13 the super cuber
 1:13.53 TheDubDubJr
 1:16.54 Isaac Lai
 1:20.37 Keroma12
 1:20.47 Mollerz
 1:23.34 speedcuber71
 1:27.38 Carterk
 1:29.47 G2013
 1:32.56 joey
 1:33.96 sigalig
 1:34.87 DGCubes
 1:36.35 AidanNoogie
 1:43.38 CubicOreo
 1:43.77 [email protected]
 1:45.49 Killernerd24
 1:48.22 bacyril
 1:50.13 Keenan Johnson
 1:51.40 Ethan Horspool
 1:53.36 obelisk477
 1:54.81 Competition Cuber
 2:02.25 Kit Clement
 2:12.45 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:20.52 Mike Hughey
 2:21.66 Bogdan
 2:28.23 epride17
 2:42.56 TipsterTrickster
 3:00.55 sk8erman41
 3:04.65 theos
 3:17.42 Sue Doenim
 3:24.45 CornerCutter
 3:50.58 MatsBergsten
 4:13.72 Mikael weiss
 7:17.52 Jami Viljanen
 DNF PeterH2N
*6x6x6*(24)

 1:58.72 Dream Cubing
 2:16.19 schapel
 2:16.97 TheDubDubJr
 2:24.96 the super cuber
 2:29.60 Mollerz
 2:38.89 Isaac Lai
 2:39.27 thecubingwizard
 2:43.70 Keroma12
 2:53.59 speedcuber71
 2:53.96 Carterk
 3:02.44 bacyril
 3:08.68 xyzzy
 3:21.67 AidanNoogie
 3:31.30 Killernerd24
 3:31.37 DGCubes
 3:32.08 [email protected]
 3:48.26 obelisk477
 4:38.24 epride17
 4:46.97 T1_M0
 4:56.60 Bogdan
 5:06.27 One Wheel
 5:11.93 Mike Hughey
 6:47.33 MatsBergsten
 8:15.04 theos
*7x7x7*(15)

 2:38.82 Dream Cubing
 3:17.63 TheDubDubJr
 3:43.34 the super cuber
 3:53.70 Mollerz
 4:24.26 Carterk
 4:26.00 bacyril
 4:27.83 sigalig
 5:01.97 Killernerd24
 5:09.77 DGCubes
 5:40.60 [email protected]
 7:27.15 Mike Hughey
 7:35.54 Bogdan
 8:08.65 Jacck
12:23.31 MatsBergsten
 DNF speedcuber71
*3x3 one handed*(68)

 13.09 tdm
 15.54 jaysammey777
 15.60 Dream Cubing
 15.99 the super cuber
 16.03 turtwig
 16.38 Carterk
 16.69 schapel
 16.87 YoAkshYo
 17.41 TheDubDubJr
 17.82 Isaac Lai
 18.47 thecubingwizard
 19.07 typeman5
 19.28 cuberkid10
 19.65 Mollerz
 19.71 speedcuber71
 19.92 PeterH2N
 20.02 SirAD
 20.15 asacuber
 22.61 Ethan Horspool
 23.33 CubicOreo
 24.07 TheRubiksCombo
 24.46 [email protected]
 24.61 Keroma12
 24.99 DGCubes
 26.40 leomannen
 26.72 Kit Clement
 28.04 xyzzy
 28.35 Killernerd24
 28.86 ExultantCarn
 28.94 Aerospry
 29.63 G2013
 31.37 obelisk477
 32.98 muchacho
 33.12 AidanNoogie
 33.19 applezfall
 33.96 Bogdan
 34.84 sigalig
 35.04 a3533
 35.35 T1_M0
 36.29 feliks winnner
 36.36 joey
 36.52 Keenan Johnson
 39.10 bacyril
 40.73 Mikael weiss
 40.99 Algy Cuber
 41.66 Moreno van Rooijen
 41.68 CornerCutter
 42.35 Corner Twist Cubing
 43.19 Sue Doenim
 43.89 TipsterTrickster
 44.42 Bubbagrub
 44.53 Jami Viljanen
 46.85 GarethBert11
 46.92 epride17
 48.45 RyuKagamine
 48.85 Teemu
 49.60 Amir Afiq
 51.11 Mike Hughey
 51.20 Dale Nash
 53.67 teboecubes
 58.50 Mellis Ferton
 1:03.36 Duncan Bannon
 1:05.25 Jacck
 1:09.62 Lewis
 1:24.22 E-Cuber
 1:48.07 WillyTheWizard
 1:51.89 Ecuasamurai
 8:47.94 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 40.56 DGCubes
 1:28.21 [email protected]
 1:33.14 Bubbagrub
 2:08.21 Mike Hughey
 2:58.99 Killernerd24
 DNF the super cuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(42)

 3.58 Carterk
 4.21 asacuber
 4.47 gavinz
 5.02 FakeMMAP
 6.39 TheDubDubJr
 6.82 Mollerz
 7.47 leomannen
 7.65 Isaac Lai
 7.87 schapel
 7.94 turtwig
 8.11 the super cuber
 8.85 thecubingwizard
 9.40 G2013
 12.63 jaysammey777
 13.68 h2f
 15.89 sigalig
 17.88 TheRubiksCombo
 19.50 [email protected]
 21.32 speedcuber71
 21.90 Keenan Johnson
 26.43 Dream Cubing
 26.75 CubicOreo
 28.52 MatsBergsten
 29.49 DGCubes
 29.76 Mike Hughey
 31.66 Killernerd24
 33.24 ExultantCarn
 33.62 Bubbagrub
 34.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
 36.50 Moreno van Rooijen
 41.21 Bogdan
 47.22 Jacck
 53.41 Amir Afiq
 55.34 obelisk477
 56.27 TipsterTrickster
 1:02.12 AidanNoogie
 1:16.50 CornerCutter
 1:20.50 Mikael weiss
 1:23.64 whatshisbucket
 1:24.17 Teemu
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF teboecubes
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(34)

 27.60 G2013
 30.19 schapel
 30.77 the super cuber
 31.78 sigalig
 34.41 pinser2
 36.45 YY
 43.87 Mollerz
 45.48 speedcuber71
 57.60 jaysammey777
 59.47 Carterk
 1:07.17 Killernerd24
 1:16.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:27.13 MatsBergsten
 1:30.22 TheDubDubJr
 1:43.14 obelisk477
 1:48.59 DGCubes
 1:52.75 YoAkshYo
 1:55.85 Mike Hughey
 2:09.38 Keenan Johnson
 2:13.88 [email protected]
 2:19.12 CubicOreo
 2:59.90 sk8erman41
 3:42.21 Bogdan
 3:59.96 Luke Messer
 4:04.42 Bubbagrub
 4:28.90 Jacck
 4:38.80 Amir Afiq
 6:31.56 RyuKagamine
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:54.62 schapel
 2:50.56 YY
 2:53.01 pinser2
 3:04.98 sigalig
 4:55.04 Killernerd24
 5:44.47 T1_M0
 6:03.71 Mike Hughey
 7:26.39 Keroma12
12:17.55 Jacck
12:19.12 DGCubes
 DNF Mollerz
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:26.31 YY
 7:05.43 sigalig
 7:53.50 pinser2
 8:01.77 the super cuber
13:30.32 MatsBergsten
13:51.07 Mike Hughey
15:28.19 Keroma12
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

36:50.38 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

46:27.80 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

39/50 (60:00)  the super cuber
28/38 (57:52)  sigalig
11/11 (58:09)  MatsBergsten
9/10 (42:20)  Mike Hughey
11/14 (46:21)  Killernerd24
12/17 (54:07)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/3 (12:54)  DGCubes
2/2 (10:32)  Bogdan
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(26)

 33.12 jaysammey777
 37.70 G2013
 37.91 the super cuber
 41.16 schapel
 49.46 TheDubDubJr
 52.81 thecubingwizard
 56.65 bacyril
 59.13 DGCubes
 1:09.17 Mike Hughey
 1:10.64 speedcuber71
 1:12.16 tdm
 1:12.47 Isaac Lai
 1:14.81 Carterk
 1:16.92 Bogdan
 1:26.76 Dream Cubing
 1:33.28 Kit Clement
 1:41.23 sigalig
 1:42.00 epride17
 1:59.38 [email protected]
 1:59.43 CornerCutter
 2:31.67 AidanNoogie
 2:36.77 theos
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF YY
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(49)

 50.69 schapel
 51.56 the super cuber
 53.53 Isaac Lai
 55.61 Dream Cubing
 57.50 speedcuber71
 57.73 Mollerz
 58.24 thecubingwizard
 59.93 joey
 1:00.35 TheDubDubJr
 1:00.96 G2013
 1:01.17 PeterH2N
 1:01.47 Keroma12
 1:02.31 DGCubes
 1:07.78 asacuber
 1:09.50 tdm
 1:10.21 turtwig
 1:11.43 Competition Cuber
 1:11.52 Ethan Horspool
 1:13.03 AidanNoogie
 1:13.59 obelisk477
 1:13.72 [email protected]
 1:14.90 bacyril
 1:16.89 leomannen
 1:17.58 Keenan Johnson
 1:19.66 Kit Clement
 1:19.80 sigalig
 1:24.25 Killernerd24
 1:29.93 ComputerGuy365
 1:30.02 TheRubiksCombo
 1:31.90 Bogdan
 1:36.40 epride17
 1:36.67 GarethBert11
 1:40.84 CornerCutter
 1:46.93 Aerospry
 1:55.15 Amir Afiq
 1:59.51 Mike Hughey
 2:04.79 Algy Cuber
 2:19.31 Sue Doenim
 2:20.22 Bubbagrub
 2:22.30 theos
 2:24.03 TipsterTrickster
 2:25.15 PyraMaster
 2:26.46 Lewis
 2:30.99 Teemu
 2:55.60 Mikael weiss
 2:56.13 MatsBergsten
 2:56.78 Jacck
 3:09.80 Jami Viljanen
 DNF E-Cuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)

 1:55.11 Dream Cubing
 2:00.41 thecubingwizard
 2:05.01 TheDubDubJr
 2:08.25 G2013
 2:09.96 the super cuber
 2:13.08 schapel
 2:16.06 Isaac Lai
 2:19.98 Mollerz
 2:30.62 joey
 2:32.98 speedcuber71
 2:40.06 DGCubes
 2:41.86 sigalig
 2:42.95 [email protected]
 2:43.27 PeterH2N
 2:52.79 AidanNoogie
 2:57.81 Ethan Horspool
 2:58.09 Keroma12
 3:00.85 Keenan Johnson
 3:01.82 Killernerd24
 3:08.39 bacyril
 3:31.23 Competition Cuber
 3:36.84 obelisk477
 3:38.25 Kit Clement
 4:14.53 Mike Hughey
 4:14.55 Bogdan
 4:52.12 epride17
 5:01.67 TipsterTrickster
 5:32.50 Lewis
 5:44.04 CornerCutter
 5:55.01 Jacck
 6:06.66 Sue Doenim
 6:22.06 theos
 7:00.36 MatsBergsten
12:05.61 Jami Viljanen
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)

 4:31.99 the super cuber
 4:45.78 TheDubDubJr
 4:50.83 Isaac Lai
 4:59.73 Mollerz
 5:47.20 DGCubes
 6:17.55 Killernerd24
 6:18.36 bacyril
 6:58.89 AidanNoogie
 7:07.71 [email protected]
 7:12.90 obelisk477
 8:54.13 Bogdan
 9:12.87 epride17
 9:52.64 Mike Hughey
10:51.40 One Wheel
12:01.56 Jacck
12:25.49 Lewis
14:27.11 theos
14:30.70 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)

 8:27.30 Mollerz
 8:32.55 TheDubDubJr
10:53.73 DGCubes
10:59.68 bacyril
11:46.47 Killernerd24
13:14.64 [email protected]
16:42.30 Bogdan
16:54.94 epride17
19:02.91 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(14)

 4:20.78 jaysammey777
 4:57.81 TheDubDubJr
 5:11.73 DGCubes
 5:22.09 Mollerz
 5:36.28 [email protected]
 6:18.14 Carterk
 7:06.88 AidanNoogie
 8:10.59 sigalig
10:40.47 Lewis
10:53.42 CornerCutter
11:09.87 Mike Hughey
13:00.78 Jacck
14:11.32 TipsterTrickster
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*Kilominx*(13)

 19.93 jaysammey777
 25.14 Carterk
 26.22 [email protected]
 28.79 TheDubDubJr
 29.95 DGCubes
 34.48 Killernerd24
 39.12 FakeMMAP
 45.66 bacyril
 47.33 CubicOreo
 52.60 Lewis
 1:03.26 sigalig
 1:14.31 obelisk477
 1:26.29 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(54)

 3.34 FakeMMAP
 3.97 TheDubDubJr
 4.00 asacuber
 4.05 Carterk
 4.44 Isaac Lai
 4.60 thecubingwizard
 4.73 CubicOreo
 4.95 leomannen
 4.97 [email protected]
 5.26 Mollerz
 5.48 cuberkid10
 5.62 DGCubes
 5.64 applezfall
 5.64 schapel
 5.81 [email protected]
 5.99 Competition Cuber
 6.02 Dream Cubing
 6.05 Kit Clement
 6.23 TheRubiksCombo
 6.39 [email protected]
 6.81 the super cuber
 6.83 jaysammey777
 6.83 epride17
 7.39 AidanNoogie
 7.52 Bubbagrub
 7.98 Amir Afiq
 8.17 Corner Twist Cubing
 8.30 Algy Cuber
 8.93 teboecubes
 9.04 Bogdan
 9.16 whatshisbucket
 10.05 bacyril
 10.26 Keenan Johnson
 10.27 GarethBert11
 10.38 TipsterTrickster
 10.53 sigalig
 10.62 speedcuber71
 11.47 CornerCutter
 12.23 Michael DeLaRosa
 12.36 Lewis
 13.08 E-Cuber
 13.62 G2013
 14.10 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.93 Jami Viljanen
 15.20 Teemu
 15.55 theos
 15.76 Undefined7
 15.84 Duncan Bannon
 16.26 obelisk477
 18.06 Mikael weiss
 19.90 Mike Hughey
 20.73 ExultantCarn
 20.84 Jacck
 28.33 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(19)

 6.27 jaysammey777
 6.90 Mollerz
 8.09 schapel
 9.25 TheDubDubJr
 9.89 T1_M0
 12.28 G2013
 13.74 FakeMMAP
 15.48 asacuber
 15.65 Carterk
 15.98 [email protected]
 16.62 DGCubes
 18.84 Mike Hughey
 21.09 sigalig
 21.93 E-Cuber
 33.16 obelisk477
 39.46 CornerCutter
 44.74 TipsterTrickster
 51.29 Lewis
 DNF AidanNoogie
*Pyraminx*(57)

 3.46 FakeMMAP
 3.64 applezfall
 4.06 CornerCutter
 4.10 thecubingwizard
 4.30 DGCubes
 4.31 CubicOreo
 4.32 TheDubDubJr
 4.33 the super cuber
 4.36 Competition Cuber
 4.38 Isaac Lai
 4.61 T1_M0
 4.76 jaysammey777
 4.99 [email protected]
 5.42 asacuber
 5.52 E-Cuber
 5.71 cuberkid10
 5.89 Dale Nash
 6.26 Carterk
 6.41 Lewis
 6.62 leomannen
 6.82 bacyril
 6.95 schapel
 6.95 Mollerz
 7.35 TheRubiksCombo
 7.36 whatshisbucket
 7.38 [email protected]
 7.91 Keenan Johnson
 7.94 Amir Afiq
 8.00 Jami Viljanen
 8.09 Algy Cuber
 8.42 ExultantCarn
 8.53 GarethBert11
 8.69 G2013
 8.89 AidanNoogie
 9.03 teboecubes
 9.10 Teemu
 9.44 TipsterTrickster
 9.76 speedcuber71
 9.80 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.90 sigalig
 10.02 Duncan Bannon
 10.04 Corner Twist Cubing
 10.11 Aerospry
 10.44 epride17
 10.55 obelisk477
 11.13 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.66 YY
 11.76 Sue Doenim
 12.36 feliks winnner
 12.74 a3533
 14.09 Undefined7
 15.01 Mike Hughey
 15.69 Bubbagrub
 16.75 Jacck
 21.02 WillyTheWizard
 22.50 FireLord127
 26.66 theos
*Megaminx*(25)

 49.95 Isaac Lai
 52.65 [email protected]
 1:02.84 jaysammey777
 1:04.40 thecubingwizard
 1:05.40 Dream Cubing
 1:10.64 DGCubes
 1:13.88 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.96 Carterk
 1:16.65 Killernerd24
 1:23.19 Mollerz
 1:27.07 the super cuber
 1:35.64 AidanNoogie
 1:39.39 CubicOreo
 1:41.29 leomannen
 1:46.38 bacyril
 1:52.80 obelisk477
 2:03.52 Lewis
 2:05.76 Keenan Johnson
 2:09.48 sigalig
 2:14.93 Keroma12
 2:15.59 Bogdan
 3:05.86 Mike Hughey
 3:25.68 Jacck
 3:45.98 theos
 DNF T1_M0
*Square-1*(41)

 9.97 Carterk
 11.72 thecubingwizard
 13.30 speedcuber71
 13.73 Isaac Lai
 14.02 cuberkid10
 14.60 schapel
 14.65 TheDubDubJr
 16.21 TheRubiksCombo
 16.53 FakeMMAP
 16.63 the super cuber
 19.00 Mollerz
 19.48 sigalig
 19.82 jaysammey777
 20.46 DGCubes
 21.00 Competition Cuber
 22.12 Dream Cubing
 22.51 asacuber
 22.83 [email protected]
 23.13 turtwig
 24.69 applezfall
 25.96 bacyril
 26.45 leomannen
 27.77 T1_M0
 36.45 G2013
 36.81 Corner Twist Cubing
 36.92 AidanNoogie
 40.45 Algy Cuber
 41.91 Mike Hughey
 43.14 sk8erman41
 43.48 Bubbagrub
 44.09 TipsterTrickster
 44.35 Amir Afiq
 46.60 E-Cuber
 51.20 Bogdan
 52.14 Lewis
 52.31 CornerCutter
 54.29 teboecubes
 1:08.62 RyuKagamine
 1:09.44 feliks winnner
 1:10.87 Mikael weiss
 1:15.79 Jami Viljanen
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(27)

26 Dream Cubing
26 guusrs
27 theos
28 thecubingwizard
28 DGCubes
29 Killernerd24
29 Isaac Lai
29 okayama
30 Bubbagrub
30 jaysammey777
35 Algy Cuber
35 G2013
35 Mike Hughey
37 T1_M0
37 epride17
39 Bogdan
39 speedcuber71
39 the super cuber
41 [email protected]
43 schapel
45 Jami Viljanen
46 sigalig
59 CornerCutter
63 teboecubes
DNF  keebruce
DNF  Jacck
DNF  Sue Doenim

*Contest results*

837 the super cuber
808 TheDubDubJr
761 schapel
742 DGCubes
726 Isaac Lai
714 Mollerz
704 thecubingwizard
668 Carterk
640 [email protected]
629 Dream Cubing
617 jaysammey777
610 speedcuber71
599 sigalig
586 G2013
501 Killernerd24
480 AidanNoogie
440 Mike Hughey
436 asacuber
432 CubicOreo
430 bacyril
429 cuberkid10
404 Keroma12
400 TheRubiksCombo
396 Competition Cuber
392 turtwig
392 FakeMMAP
381 Bogdan
381 leomannen
377 Keenan Johnson
356 obelisk477
346 tdm
346 CornerCutter
342 PeterH2N
337 Ethan Horspool
326 joey
317 Kit Clement
315 applezfall
293 epride17
286 Amir Afiq
260 Algy Cuber
253 ExultantCarn
237 T1_M0
233 Michael DeLaRosa
231 MatsBergsten
229 Bubbagrub
210 GarethBert11
202 Jami Viljanen
201 typeman5
201 Lewis
200 Jacck
200 TipsterTrickster
199 teboecubes
190 Corner Twist Cubing
179 Aerospry
178 gavinz
177 E-Cuber
173 [email protected]
163 YoAkshYo
157 theos
147 h2f
138 ComputerGuy365
138 sk8erman41
138 Deri Nata Wijaya
138 Moreno van Rooijen
132 whatshisbucket
131 Sue Doenim
124 Omegacubing
122 [email protected]
120 xyzzy
118 a3533
118 Teemu
115 Mikael weiss
113 feliks winnner
112 Duncan Bannon
106 YY
104 muchacho
94 Moonwink Cuber
86 pinser2
85 PyraMaster
73 GenTheThief
73 RyuKagamine
73 Dale Nash
71 Agguzi
66 CyanSandwich
63 greentgoatgal
60 CubeStack_Official
60 cubestack_official
58 Harkaran
57 Tx789
56 SirAD
49 kprox1994
47 Mellis Ferton
44 sqAree
39 Undefined7
37 guusrs
32 okayama
27 FireLord127
24 Luke Messer
23 Russell Bilinski
22 1davey29
22 WillyTheWizard
21 SP33DCuber
19 One Wheel
18 xander3
17 CubingRF
17 Alea
13 keebruce
13 Ecuasamurai
12 gardenhose
9 Swedish cuber
6 Aaditya Sikder
6 FireCuber
6 Prashant Saran
4 rz303


----------



## gavinz (Nov 14, 2017)

Is there my 2BLD ranking?


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 14, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(27)
> 
> 17 keebruce



wait why is it there?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> wait why is it there?


Oops - I was going to remove this before time expired, but I forgot. Mats, please change the 17 move FMC result to a DNF.

The correction has already been made in the database.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 14, 2017)

At least I wasn't in the 100's!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

This whole "doing work" is really messing with my play time. I wouldn't have won, obviously, but getting just 19 points on the week comes dangerously close to making me feel useful.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 14, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I wouldn't have won, obviously, but getting just 19 points on the week comes dangerously close to making me feel useful.


In terms of the points:time ratio, 2×2×2, 3×3×3 and FMC are probably the cheapest even if you're not very good at them. 2×2×2 doesn't take very long anyway (2 participation points, probably less than three minutes), 3×3×3 has a lot of people participating, so you're likely to get some competition points + 3 participation points (3-4 minutes?), and FMC is an instant 10 participation points (<10 minutes if you write the first CFOP solution you get).

Skewb and pyra are relatively fast too, but slower people (like myself) have no hope of getting more than a few competition points and the base participation points for these events are low (2 points). Arguable whether these are worth. Kilominx also falls in the 2-point category even though it takes longer than 3×3×3 (in the 3-point category), plus the few people who do kilominx are typically relatively decent at it, so you barely get any competition points—definitely not worth it. I don't know enough about clock to tell whether it's worth it, but probably not.

(Also, _life hack_: for the ao5 events, you can skip the last solve to increase the points:time ratio by 25%!!!!)

But of course, this analysis is all pointless, because you should be trying to maximise _fun_, not _points_, so you really should just do the events you like!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 14, 2017)

Podium on Pyraminx!! And with a 4.06 average.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 14, 2017)

*2x2: *9.84 (10.96) 7.61 (4.59) 9.02 *= 8.82!!!*

Oops....I am a little late. I forgot about this until today. I hope I still get counted!

@MatsBergsten Do I still get put in the drawing of the gift card?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> In terms of the points:time ratio, 2×2×2, 3×3×3 and FMC are probably the cheapest even if you're not very good at them. 2×2×2 doesn't take very long anyway (2 participation points, probably less than three minutes), 3×3×3 has a lot of people participating, so you're likely to get some competition points + 3 participation points (3-4 minutes?), and FMC is an instant 10 participation points (<10 minutes if you write the first CFOP solution you get).
> 
> Skewb and pyra are relatively fast too, but slower people (like myself) have no hope of getting more than a few competition points and the base participation points for these events are low (2 points). Arguable whether these are worth. Kilominx also falls in the 2-point category even though it takes longer than 3×3×3 (in the 3-point category), plus the few people who do kilominx are typically relatively decent at it, so you barely get any competition points—definitely not worth it. I don't know enough about clock to tell whether it's worth it, but probably not.
> 
> ...



That's a remarkably thorough analysis for a joke. Thank you! I think the best I've gotten is over 150 points before, and that's doing all nxnxn speedsolve events, including relays and OH, Square-1, and FMC. I've also done 2 and 3BLD, feet, and megaminx at different times. I've done pyraminx and skewb in the past, but I don't enjoy them and no longer have the puzzles. Maybe I'll try doing all nxnxn speedsolve events this week. I want to start doing feet again. I've got the magnets to make a good feet cube, but since I lost my last one I've figured it's a low enough priority that I could wait to see if I win the gift card drawing to get another big sail. Now I've found some other magnets I want to try in a foot cube, so I might go to MCM and pick up two. Not sure yet. I've still got stuff to do, but last week was the busiest week on the farm other than spring, so stuff is settling down a little now.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 14, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> *2x2: *9.84 (10.96) 7.61 (4.59) 9.02 *= 8.82!!!*
> 
> Oops....I am a little late. I forgot about this until today. I hope I still get counted!
> 
> @MatsBergsten Do I still get put in the drawing of the gift card?


Yes .
@T1_M0: dnf OK for keebruce?
@gavinz: I had no idea why the 2bld disappeared. But I removed the parentheses and voila !


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry, in a hurry. The gift card lottery: winning number is 45!! *That is Bubbagrub*
Congratulations!


----------



## applezfall (Nov 14, 2017)

where is 2x2 rubiks pocket cube?


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice bubbagrub!

Also wow, first time doing weekly comp in many years.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 14, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results for week 45: congrats to the super cuber, TheDubDubJr and schapel
> 
> [*] 8.47 Sue Doenim
> [*] 8.82 FireCuber
> ...



What happend to the 2x2 results? It looks like something messed up....


----------



## kprox1994 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm really curious to see how that 14 min OH solve went down!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> What happend to the 2x2 results? It looks like something messed up....


Thanks  (in a hurry and misedited)

@kprox1994 First time really, dropped the cube a couple of times and messed up
when the fingers on one hand did not recall the two handed algs . This week I am
down to four minutes


----------



## GarethBert11 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol I missed 1 place for a gift card lol. How close I am.


----------

